# The Model Builder



## OKCmike

Hey Guys,
Here's a build I shamelessly copycat from Jim Bertges AFM #48 article titled the Model Builder, a conversion of Hawk's Frantic Banana, punishing the skins. Jim was cool with me posting it at the C.H. and hopefully he will be with it here also. As Jim stated in his article, it took a lot of plastic surgery, but it sure was a lot of fun. I went with some of my own tastes in the posters, figures, and details, but the central figure & layout I kept as close to his as I could.

Regards, Mike B.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Excellent!!!!


----------



## Jafo

i like it!


----------



## gunn

that is cool. is it a kit? if so i need to find one and make it diecast cars. lol or styrene buildings.


----------



## OKCmike

Thanks Guys, gunn-not a kit per se, but a conversion of the styrene kit in attached photo. If ya order back issue of Amazing Figure Modler #48 Jim did a very clear/concise article on the build. Heck give it a try, it's only a $14.95 kit and it's a lot of fun making it your own. You can have him building/displaying what ever type of models you choose. I used a hot wheels and Frankie toy figure to make that Frankie's Flyver on the top shelf. I think that they make even smaller scale vehicles too. I saw it as a tribute to all of us model builders back in our teenage dork years. Wait a minute, my wife tells me I'm still a dork, just older!


----------



## roadskare63

awsome!!! great build...and the details are mind blowing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

well im a diecast customizer and im lost here. i do model kits once in awhile. have you got a link or a site to get a better idea on this? im interested on this subject. thanks


----------



## OKCmike

gunn- If you'll PM me with your email address I'll do a scan of the article and email it to you. Can't post it here due to copywrite stuff ya know. Also answer any questions you might have after checking the article out.


----------



## scottnkat

Ha ha - this is great!!! I love what you've done with it! That is totally fantastic. I just had to show my wife. Her comment - "Honey, you look like that sometimes!" Thank you for giving us both a great laugh. You should be proud of that - it's really great!


----------



## bucwheat

It made me smile,love the detail.


----------



## Seaview

:freak: EEEWWW! So THAT'S what I look like on weekends!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OKCmike

Thanks Scott, Bucwheat, seaview. Here's couple update photos since I've added a few details.


----------



## John P

Tha's fanTAStic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244

The "finished kits" in the background are equally fascinating. Is that a "Surfing Mummy"? Is that a Stephen King "It" with the kids' shrunken heads? Is that...


----------



## Spockr

And here I thought this was a live action photograph of a master in action. Very convincing. Great Highlights! 4 stars!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

AWESOME! I loved it when I saw Jim B's version and I love yours too!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## OKCmike

Thanks alot guys, I appreciate it! And, my thanks to Jim B. for sharing the technique to complete this version of his imaginative concept.


----------



## FLKitbuilder

OKCMike. We're supposedly mature adults spending our free time in a kid's hobby making models of subject matter which most people consider a little offbeat. That spells DORK to me!! LOL. I mean, my workbench is smack dab in the middle of what should be my dining room.  

BTW, great buildup. Nothing wrong with borrowing someone else's idea and putting your own unique stamp on it.


----------



## kdaracal

A model of a model building models! Brilliant!


----------

